

How do you practice programming? - bobbynorton
http://www.allourideas.org/practiceforprogrammers

======
bobbynorton
Someone added "I hate your choices" to the list. Awesome. The beauty of the
All Our Ideas platform is that you can add your own ideas. They'll be rotated
into the choices and will be eligible for voting.

